# Need Inshore Fishing Partner for Nature Coast



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

10-4 on that. Same here. My fishing buddies are contractors and they say they are "covered up" in work. I didn't get to go fishing week before last because "had no one to go with." My wife doesn't like for me to go by myself. I fish Suwannee which is the farthest south I'll fish. I also fish Steinhatchee, Horseshoe, or Keaton. I can fish any day of the week. 

I use my bigger boat for Suwannee. Its a 20 ft Seafox center console, 140 Suzuki. So I usually target trout and and reds and venture offshore just a bit. The SPanish Mackerals are out there. 

PM me if interested -- [email protected] or reply here. I'm on hold for 2 weeks though, wife is having surgery this week.


----------



## mariscos (Jun 19, 2015)

Monty said:


> 10-4 on that. Same here. My fishing buddies are contractors and they say they are "covered up" in work. I didn't get to go fishing week before last because "had no one to go with." My wife doesn't like for me to go by myself. I fish Suwannee which is the farthest south I'll fish. I also fish Steinhatchee, Horseshoe, or Keaton. I can fish any day of the week.
> 
> I use my bigger boat for Suwannee. Its a 20 ft Seafox center console, 140 Suzuki. So I usually target trout and and reds and venture offshore just a bit. The SPanish Mackerals are out there.
> 
> PM me if interested -- [email protected] or reply here. I'm on hold for 2 weeks though, wife is having surgery this week.


Hey Monty. I sent an email to that address but it bounced. Can you double check the spelling?

You can text me at 305-986-9500 alternatively. 

Ryan


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

mariscos said:


> I've been up here fishing from the Chaz up past Cedar key for the last 2.5 years. Got a lot figured out (don't need spots).
> 
> Looking for a fishing partner that likes spin artificials and/or fly. I pole and use my trolling motor.
> 
> Run a HB Pro know my way around the skiff and the water. DM me if interested. Ryan


DM'd you


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

mariscos said:


> Hey Monty. I sent an email to that address but it bounced. Can you double check the spelling?
> 
> You can text me at 305-986-9500 alternatively.
> 
> Ryan


Sorry about that Ryan. I'm back at home now, able to get some computer time. Wife's surgery went well --- good-by kidney renal cell carcinoma and 1/3 of the kidney. Moffitt Cancer Center is fantastic. She is now considered cancer free. A 3 month scan is scheduled (Xrays/CTs) and after that 1x a year scans. One more comment -- my doc stopped urinalysis for me 10 years ago or more (I don't remember giving a urine sample for decades). I'm asking her about that (actually ARNP) because a urinalysis might show just some blood cells and lead to discovery of kidney or bladder cancer. We can all learn from this, we have to take care of our health.

My email is [email protected] My text is 386 365 3943. I'll send you a text. I hope I didn't write my email incorrectly.

I'm planning a trip in the next week or so. I'm retired and build houses for Habitat for Humanity. I volunteer, so I can fish any day something is not planned. I'm renovating a house right now. Text messages always wok best for me.


----------



## mariscos (Jun 19, 2015)

Text sent


----------



## StayOn'Em (5 mo ago)

Just moved down to Pasco from CR. But I'm always down to go fish for fish poling.


----------

